# Harassment and discrimination



## Happimom37

I would like advice regarding harassment and discrimination that my daughter is expericing at school. She is attending school on a transfer. She is being bullied by teachers and student. She has not been welcome at this school from day one. She is an excellent basketball player but the coach refused to put her in the game even when they were losing. The teacher does not call on her when she raises her hand and ignores her questions . She has been shunned and ridiculed by teachers and other student. I reported all incidents to the principal and once I stated she was being discriminated against the principal hung the phone up in my face. I went to the school district to have her transferred and they refuse to answer my emails or phone calls regarding transferring her. As a result my child is experiencing emotional distress and failing every subject except orchestra (the only teacher that doesn't participate in this madness). I don't know what except to do . I hate to see my daughter depressed. Can someone please give me some advice.


Thank you


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Is homeschooling or online schooling an option for you? Or perhaps private school (apply for the scholarships they do offer lots). Or is moving to another school district possible? 

Am I reading this right that she was already transferred once and this is the second school where she's having problems? What is it about her they are ridiculing? Does her personality and behavior not fit well for them (their response is their own responsibility still, but harder to fight anything about it), or is it linked to something legally protected (like disability, race, orientation, religion)? If it is the latter you could have a legal case and I'm sure there are groups that will help you for free.

Anyway she needs the academic part dealt with right away in a positive environment to get her caught up and performing well. Some serious, patient tutoring would help a lot. If the discrimination is mostly due to attitudes and academic performance that confidence and achievement would fix a lot of things. Also, if it's more a viscous cycle of lack of respect for her and lack of respect/following directions/academic achievement from her and hurt feelings all around, a fresh start will be useful only if it comes with a fresh outlook from her as well. And her records would go with her, biasing the next teachers as well. I am glad you are fully on her side, as her mother she needs to rely on you. But also remember there are two sides to this and what you hear about incidents from an upset child might be skewed. These relationships might be healed with some careful diplomacy better than confrontation and accusations.


----------



## Happimom37

Thank you very much for your response. It is greatly appreciated. 

Home school is not an option because I am a single working parent. There is not another logistically viable school district. 


This is her first transfer. The ridicule is basically because this school is in the surburbs and they make fun of anything that they are not used to seeing or expericiencing . She don't fit into their stereotype and within their idiocyrincin .


I have requested a transfer to another school within this same district but the school board administrator will not respond to my request. I have also called the superintendent and he will not return my calls either. There is only 5 weeks left in the school year and I believe they are avoiding the issue and not want to be accountable and as a result she will fail. Yes this does involves racial discrimination. I am not sure how to locate a attorney regarding this matter.

She is very depressed ,failing and do not want to go to school. I have to transport her to school and she is often late because she will not get up. This has also been very stressful for me. 

I initially spoke with the principals regarding this matter and then they started writing my daughter up on false disciplinary actions , silent lunches etc. in retaliation.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

I'm not a big fan of the ACLU but they may be able to point you in the right direction if you want to approach this from a legal standpoint. I'd recommend you encourage her to keep her behavior spotless and keep documenting everything, make sure this is 100% them and they have nothing on her. I still think tutoring would be great, because the classroom is not encouraging and helpful another boost for academics and confidence outside of school would help.


----------



## ian'smommaya

On what basis is she being discriminated against? It sucks so much that this happens to anyone!


----------



## Happimom37

Thanks everyone for the response.

Yesterday someone from the school board came to her school and questioned her about the matter. I was not informed of this meeting and did not give my consent. My daughter was very upset, very depressed and confused. She will not talk about what they said . She went to sleep and refused to get up this morning for school.


----------



## Happimom37

The basis of the discrimination is race


----------



## henwazioq

These relationships might be healed with some careful diplomacy better than confrontation and accusations.


----------

